
An Early-20th-Century British Map of the Global Drug Trade - Thevet
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2015/10/19/history_of_the_drug_trade_map_of_drug_trade_in_the_early_20th_century.html
======
mahmud
Love it how opium growing regions are exactly the same ones on the ancient
silk road.

